# Video of Poundstone's 200lb DB incline Press



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Here is a link to Pounstone repping 200lb dbs.....

http://ptwithme.blogspot.com/2011/11/poundstone-200lb-incline-db-chest-press.html


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha... love how CJ's video with Poundstone is the next one up


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Amazing strength


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

that was good, but as above, really like the next video


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

He's a beast!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

god, hasnt anyone told him its not big or clever to drop the weights on the floor, newb!!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

coleman shows him up,


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> coleman shows him up,


I truely believe what ever path he would of chose if he trained for it Ronnie could of been the best in the world at strongman/powerlifting


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> I truely believe what ever path he would of chose if he trained for it Ronnie could of been the best in the world at strongman/powerlifting


would of been a battle against him and Mariusz Pudzianowski.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> would of been a battle against him and Mariusz Pudzianowski.


Yes mate, both extremely gifted athletes.

If Ronnie trained for strongman he would of been a force to be reckoned with IMO


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

tut he only got 4 

the 2 in the background made me smile just staring


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you tink there is a " 200 pound " club that people strive to get into ?

If not there should be !


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

See I would call that 5 reps, don't you count the first one getting into position so to speak


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

90kg think that have these in my gym never seen any one use them must just be for show


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ardsam said:


> See I would call that 5 reps, don't you count the first one getting into position so to speak


OH REALLY.....

How many reps can you do with 220 lb DB's then mate ?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

made it look easy too


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> OH REALLY.....
> 
> How many reps can you do with 220 lb DB's then mate ?


dont get this?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> OH REALLY.....
> 
> How many reps can you do with 220 lb DB's then mate ?


Don't think he was negging him in any way milkyway.

I count getting the dbs up a rep as your pushing up ain't ya, so it's a rep.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> dont get this?


He called him on not counting the first rep mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Don't think he was negging him in any way milkyway.
> 
> I count getting the dbs up a rep as your pushing up ain't ya, so it's a rep.


Oh right well fair enough.

I would consider getting them on my knee's as a massive acheivement TBH mate let alone in the air !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> He called him on not counting the first rep mate.


LOL, no he didnt, somebody said it was 4 reps, and he counted the first one and said it was 5


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, no he didnt, somebody said it was 4 reps, and he counted the first one and said it was 5


I totaly misread and therefore apologise.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> Oh right well fair enough.
> 
> I would consider getting them on my knee's as a massive acheivement TBH mate let alone in the air !


I would consider even seeing a pair of 220's a massive achievement lol unbelievable!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ardsam said:


> See I would call that 5 reps, don't you count the first one getting into position so to speak


I apologise for misreading this.

Have some reps.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Poundstone did an awesome job but the RHINO......


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Poundstone did an awesome job but the RHINO......


jeeeez thats some mean strength


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Don't think he was negging him in any way milkyway.
> 
> I count getting the dbs up a rep as your pushing up ain't ya, so it's a rep.


I never count getting in position as a rep if anything it's only half a rep


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Frigin awesome all three of them make it look easy.


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Milky said:


> I apologise for misreading this.
> 
> Have some reps.


Yeah all I meant was I count getting them into the top position as a rep and maybe I shouldn't be doing this?

Woah worried I had wrote what I was trying to say at first. Thanks for the reps ha ha.


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

1010AD said:


> I never count getting in position as a rep if anything it's only half a rep


Well I start at the bottom and push to the top so I do normally count this


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

stan is the man, strongest pro bodybuilder on the plant officially


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> stan is the man, strongest pro bodybuilder on the plant officially


when he squats 600lbs he just fires it up, it looks like fuk all.

Saying that flex stated a few months ago that Tom Platz has done 50 reps with 600lbs/272KG.

...Lost for words


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Stan Efferding goes one step further, 210 pound for 9 reps. POW!






That is some strength!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> stan is the man, strongest pro bodybuilder on the plant officially


and he knows it lol


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Just awe inspiring stuff, could just imagine walking into a random "fitness / health club" picking them up, banging out a set and then going over to the instructor and saying "could you check my form please?" would be funny as F*ck.

Whilst I do not doubt there is an element of natural genetics that helps these guys get that strong, massive respect for the years of hard work they put in as well...mostly hard work.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Decent work rate - this is after heavy overhead work too - and strongmen don't really train bench style movements.

Big Ron doesn't exactly show him up, Rons vid deadlifting 800lbs x 2 vs Poundstones 800lbs x 9 - this is a lift they both do regularly and the numbers speak for themselves.

There is no way Ronnie would have beat Pudz when Pudz was dominating WSM, it was all moderate/heavy weights for speed or reps which is why Pudz won - Ronnie would not have matched his speed. Big Ron was a top flight BB and I don't question his work ethic, and a half decent powerlifter (but still nothing special, boys of his weight are doing 500kg squats) - But bodybuilding is a beauty contest based on subjectivity, shape and what not and Powerlifting and Strongman are strength sports, heaviest weight or fastest wins - very very different kettles of fish

And now when strongman is all about monsters Ronnie would be eaten alive by the likes of Big Z, Misha, Shaw and Thor - Ronnie is too short to compete and can't carry enough mass at his height and still be mobile with it.

Platz has not done 50 reps with 600lbs ffs lmao, you guys will belive anything - he was gassing after 23 reps with 500lbs (which is awesome still) to double it with 100lbs more, hmm me thinks some ghostwriting **** gravy is being displayed there.

Craig Coombs a 110kg powerlifter from Bristol shoulder presses 90kg dumbbells - its no so uncommon in strength sports, Poundstone releases those vids just to give his fans a taste.

I think Big ron is awesome, but as a bodybuilder - he has great genetics for what he does and a fair level of strength to go with it, but he isn't monster strong by any means (in the strength community). Stick to what he is good at (which I wish Pudz had done ffs!!!)

Still - both outlift and out big my ass (actually I squat more than Ron mwa haw haw)


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

light weight babeh!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Decent work rate - this is after heavy overhead work too - and strongmen don't really train bench style movements.
> 
> Big Ron doesn't exactly show him up, Rons vid deadlifting 800lbs x 2 vs Poundstones 800lbs x 9 - this is a lift they both do regularly and the numbers speak for themselves.
> 
> ...


Yea i understand it was written in Flex and I know how flex can be I found it hard to believe even when they said he was at his peak. Yes I saw those 23 reps and that was amazing too so it made me think twice sounds unlikely but imagine it still


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ronnie gets the win in my eyes. baring in mind he wasnt training for pure strengh. guys a legend


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mattgriff, is your gym open yet?


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

You normally see 2 spotters giving the db to the guy on the bench ! this bloke seem to move them like 50lb ers


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> mattgriff, is your gym open yet?


Yes its been open for two months.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> ronnie gets the win in my eyes. baring in mind he wasnt training for pure strengh. guys a legend


He is also on a flat bench not a decent incline, and not locking out the weights (which you expect from a bodybuilder for muscle focus etc) - its like comparing apples and oranges, wish I could incline what I lifted on the flat - i would look cool then lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Yes its been open for two months.


your closer than my current gym, i shall pop down there have a session and a butchers mate


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> your closer than my current gym, i shall pop down there have a session and a butchers mate


Cool beans, if you see a big lump on crutches thats my fat ass.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Cool beans, if you see a big lump on crutches thats my fat ass.


furry muff mate lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

No way would ronnie be a force in strongman like he was,

I was implying gif he had trained like as strongman as he did bodybuilding, who knows??


----------

